# Greyhound Comb/Scissors/Dental Stuff



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

I'm trying to find the best scissors to trim feet hair and also the best Greyhound comb.. I don't know why I'm having trouble finding stuff on the major sites... petedge.com gromming link is down.

Also.. what does anyone use for the most convenient tooth care.. I saw wipes...??

I got the rest of the stuff from Chris Christensen and A1 Systems.. per recommendation here..

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

i got my teeth cleaning stuff from drs. foster and smith - i use both the wipes and toothpaste, toothbrush.
when atticus is sleepy he's pretty good about sitting still to clean and put his top knot in.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you already place your order with CC? Most of us rave about her Buttercombs as opposed to the tradional greyhound comb. They are pricey, but well worth the money. I have two and love them. The face comb is a must have.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Did you already place your order with CC? Most of us rave about her Buttercombs as opposed to the tradional greyhound comb. They are pricey, but well worth the money. I have two and love them. The face comb is a must have.[/B]


Oh, I totally agree Marj! I found a post a while back where you had recommended the face comb. Well, I ordered one and also one for the body.... they are WONDERFUL!!! The face comb really is a must have! So, I guess I owe you a great big "Thank you!"!


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

I got the face comb CC Buttercombs 006 already! Garrettsmom recommended it.

I didn't know if I need another size comb for the body.. I didn't get a greyhound yet...

what would work from the CC Buttercomb line.. what size?


----------



## derenda (May 9, 2007)

i just got mine the cc buttercomb i got the face one and one for the body and i must say that i love it and is seems that zoey likes it also i am glad i listened to yall here at sm and ordered them


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I got the face comb CC Buttercombs 006 already! Garrettsmom recommended it.
> 
> I didn't know if I need another size comb for the body.. I didn't get a greyhound yet...
> 
> what would work from the CC Buttercomb line.. what size?[/B]


I've got the CC #000 with the two teeth sizes. It's basically her version of a greyhound comb.

You will love her combs and brushes. They really are worth the money, believe it or not!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have had my _original_ *Belgium* Greyhound comb for eighteen years. They are rather hard to find now ...lots of knockoffs out there that say Greyhound comb but aren't near the quality of the _original_ *Belgium* Greyhound comb. I do have the face comb from CC and find it to be of fantastic quality...even comparable to my _original_ Belgium Greyhound comb quality.









https://secure.highspeedweb.net/~ldcpet/aa-greyhound.htm


----------

